# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  girls on hgh

## gymfu

Hey, I have been on hgh for awile now and loving it. My wife wants to use it to loose wieght is there anything different about women using gh?

Thanks.........

----------


## inevitable

just a smaller dose between .5-3iu will be suffice.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Dr Uzzi Reiss who wrote "Natural Superwoman" suggest to begin dosing with .05mg- 1.5mg weekly and the maximum dose, 3mg weekly of HGH for women. (note mgs not units) Dr. Theirry Hertoghe, longtime pioneer and advocate of HGH, is in line with Riess as well as many other physicians. They feel that females have so many hormones at play and high doses of HGH are unnecessary for women. In addition Suzanne Somers strongly advocates that a female should make sure all of her hormones are completely balanced before taking HGH. Somers passionately believes that unless female hormones are balanced, weight gain will occur as supported by other physicians she interviewed in her book "Breakthrough." Somers takes 0.08 mg of HGH per day. (Note: This too is mgs not units.)

HGH does create more muscle cells thus creating more Lean Mass. The growth of gh is pure lean muscle. HGH blows up muscle fiber cells. Your wife might get leaner but actually appear bigger. Notice the word "Mass." From what I understand and I eagerly welcome to be corrected, nobody looks smaller on HGH. HGH creates more body surface which in effect makes people look bigger. Why do you think so many BB's want it? They want to look lean and big at the same time. If your wife does not want to "appear" bigger then I wholeheartedly suggest she look into something else. The scales may lower, but her overall look could potentially end up looking larger after all. 

My experience: I got bigger. However I must add that I did take one ingredient which significantly contributed to my getting bigger. Testosterone .

----------


## mighty1

> Hey, I have been on hgh for awile now and loving it. My wife wants to use it to loose wieght is there anything different about women using gh?
> 
> Thanks.........


yes, big difference. men were meant to be large simply because they have more natural test and natural gh and as a result igf flowing through their bodies on a constant basis, they can pull it off, women were not and can not!
big does not mean higher weight on the scale, big means lean muscle and larger frame that substantially make a difference when it comes to females. look at the fitness competitors, they ruin their bodies. even with no AAS, hgh will grow you lean, yes you will lose weight but you will grow in size. if you think a woman @ sub 12% with abs and line that seperates them, and rounder delts, and lean-muscular-obliqe showing frame is attractive then go for it,

any woman who tries it ****s herself up, the woman hormonal balace is very delicate, even a little hgh can grow a woman because women are mountains of estrogen and estrogen grows you ESPECIALLY WITH HGH, then if you try to prevent estrogen by using AE or AI and some test, you are getting into a territory you will regret in your later years, you will lose your femininty and thats a promise since i am most likley the most experienced person on any board in regards to BB and BB drugs. mark my words, if you are a woman think long and hard before getting on hgh, and if you do make sure it is under 1.5 units a day of legit gh and for shorter periods of time.

----------


## DCannon

> Somers takes 0.08 mg of HGH per day which translates to less than 3 units per day.


I think 1mg=3iu so 0.08mg would actually only be 0.25iu.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^hmmmm...I was thinking 0.08mg was more like 2.5 units...perhaps someone else could help clear this up since this is a BIG difference

----------


## SlimmerMe

> yes, big difference. men were meant to be large simply because they have more natural test and natural gh and as a result igf flowing through their bodies on a constant basis, they can pull it off, women were not and can not!
> *big does not mean higher weight on the scale, big means lean muscle and larger frame that substantially make a difference when it comes to females*. look at the fitness competitors, they ruin their bodies. even with no AAS, hgh will grow you lean, yes you will lose weight but you will grow in size. if you think a woman @ sub 12% with abs and line that seperates them, and rounder delts, and lean-muscular-obliqe showing frame is attractive then go for it,
> 
> any woman who tries it ****s herself up, the *woman hormonal balance is very delicate*, even a little hgh can grow a woman because women are mountains of estrogen and estrogen grows you ESPECIALLY WITH HGH, then if you try to prevent estrogen by using AE or AI and some test, you are getting into a territory you will regret in your later years, you will lose your femininty and thats a promise since i am most likley the most experienced person on any board in regards to BB and BB drugs. mark my words, if you are a woman think long and hard before getting on hgh, and *if you do make sure it is under 1.5 units a day of legit gh and for shorter periods of time*.


*x2.*..
Thank you, Mighty, for bringing up the fact that female hormones are a delicate balance. 'Tis true and why S. Somers says what she says.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Mighty1...so does this mean that gh doesn't mess up women who are post menopausal? I have been tested...got no natural test and estrogen is super low..btw, I am taking 4 -5 iu on 5/2 schedule.

----------


## DCannon

> ^^^hmmmm...I was thinking 0.08mg was more like 2.5 units...perhaps someone else could help clear this up since this is a BIG difference


1mg is equal to exactly 2.7iu

so 0.08mg is actually 0.216iu

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^THANK YOU! I will edit my post so as to not mislead. I appreciate this DCannon

----------


## dec11

> yes, big difference. men were meant to be large simply because they have more natural test and natural gh and as a result igf flowing through their bodies on a constant basis, they can pull it off, women were not and can not!
> big does not mean higher weight on the scale, big means lean muscle and larger frame that substantially make a difference when it comes to females. look at the fitness competitors, they ruin their bodies. even with no AAS, hgh will grow you lean, yes you will lose weight but you will grow in size. if you think a woman @ sub 12% with abs and line that seperates them, and rounder delts, and lean-muscular-obliqe showing frame is attractive then go for it,
> 
> any woman who tries it ****s herself up, the woman hormonal balace is very delicate, even a little hgh can grow a woman because women are mountains of estrogen and estrogen grows you ESPECIALLY WITH HGH, then if you try to prevent estrogen by using AE or AI and some test, you are getting into a territory you will regret in your later years, you will lose your femininty and thats a promise since i am most likley the most experienced person on any board in regards to BB and BB drugs. mark my words, if you are a woman think long and hard before getting on hgh, and if you do make sure it is under 1.5 units a day of legit gh and for shorter periods of time.


proof of all this please?

----------


## mighty1

> proof of all this please?


any fitness girl you see, look closer, they have no more femininity, hair extentions, acrylac nails, severe clitoral issues, period problems, none existent natural breasts, lots and lots of problems with face structure and bone structure, from jaw lines that become wider to wrists that become thicker, trust me i know what im talking about, then again everyone is free to 
'build' their body, even females...

females dont need more than clen , t3-t4 and phentermine, majority of females just need a good mild diuretic. 
females today use testosterone and gh lol thats why they dont look like females anymore!

----------


## Rodax

I agree with mighty. A friend of mine his sister had to use HGH prepubescence because of an issue with her pituitary gland. She eventually grew normally but the doc kept her at a high dose too long and she eventually got really big. She played tennis and then basketball. It was when she started lifting weights hardcore for bball that the doc realized that he had screwed up in dosing and she got to be really broad and started looking like the women who do AS hardcore at competitions. He had finally started turning the doses to the right amt but by then her voice had dropped slightly. 4 years later after all that she's still having to get all of that figured out and it's a major royal mess for her.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Mighty1...so does this mean that gh doesn't mess up women who are post menopausal? I have been tested...got no natural test and estrogen is super low..btw, I am taking 4 -5 iu on 5/2 schedule.


mighty1....you didn't see my question and am interested in your response. Remember,,,this post is about gh, not gh and test...in your reply to dec11, it seems to me that these sides are more related to test...I have never read that gh gives gals a large clit..test yes, gh no. Looking forward to your response to my post menopausaul question. Thanks.

----------


## mighty1

> mighty1....you didn't see my question and am interested in your response. Remember,,,this post is about gh, not gh and test...in your reply to dec11, it seems to me that these sides are more related to test...I have never read that gh gives gals a large clit..test yes, gh no. Looking forward to your response to my post menopausaul question. Thanks.


sorry, didnt see it, hgh adds fiber/cell to body, everywhere, the first noticable change is in lean muscle mass and at the places you want it to be, but other places also change and it is as always dose dependent.

4-5 iu for a gal is high. reason i say it is because most guys dont even use it, and very serious competetive BBS such as Tom Prince and Craig Titus both grew on 6iu of gh into PRO level, and you saw how they looked, yes AAS got to be there for the new fibers to blow up, but even with no AAS, if you got tendency to build muscle fast and you have those MANY new fibers you added with 5iu gh a day, and you add LOTS of new fibers, then you will grow and get thicker. it may not happen very fast if not on AAS but any stimulation your body will have in future will make it explode, the new fibers remain there just waiting to blow up, any sports, any activity with weights, they will grow and mature. for women it is a big no no unless want to compete.

lean growth will always happen, even with gh only, especially at doses of 4iu on a girl, it may not show on the scale, but it will show on the mesurments, and you will appear larger, just like when you see fitness girls and to a lesser degree figure girls walking around and you have to take a second look...some of them weigh no more than 130-145 but look large, something in their body doesnt belong on a female. it gives the wow factor on a female, its the hgh.

why would a woman need over 1-1.5 iu of gh a day unless trying to become a fitness girl or BB is beyond me, but many do it lol

----------


## SlimmerMe

> sorry, didnt see it, hgh adds fiber/cell to body, everywhere, the first noticable change is in lean muscle mass and at the places you want it to be, but other places also change and it is as always dose dependent.
> 
> 4-5 iu for a gal is high. reason i say it is because most guys dont even use it, and very serious competetive BBS such as Tom Prince and Craig Titus both grew on 6iu of gh into PRO level, and you saw how they looked, yes AAS got to be there for the new fibers to blow up, but even with no AAS, if you got tendency to build muscle fast and you have those MANY new fibers you added with 5iu gh a day, and you add LOTS of new fibers, then you will grow and get thicker. *it may not happen very fast if not on AAS but any stimulation your body will have in future will make it explode, the new fibers remain there just waiting to blow up, any sports, any activity with weights, they will grow* and mature. for women it is a big no no unless want to compete.
> 
> lean growth will always happen, even with gh only, especially at doses of 4iu on a girl, it may not show on the scale, but it will show on the mesurments, and you will appear larger, just like when you see fitness girls and to a lesser degree figure girls walking around and you have to take a second look...some of them weigh no more than 130-145 but look large, something in their body doesnt belong on a female. it gives the wow factor on a female, its the hgh.
> 
> why would a woman need over 1-1.5 iu of gh a day unless trying to become a fitness girl or BB is beyond me, but many do it lol


Will the new fibers continue to remain "forever" waiting to blow up and explode forever and ever? Or does HGH eventually leave the body? and if so, how long does this take? 
I have heard it takes test about 3 weeks to leave the system. Does HGH ever leave? And if so, how long? especially after 6 months of dosing.

----------


## dec11

> any fitness girl you see, look closer, they have no more femininity, hair extentions, acrylac nails, severe clitoral issues, period problems, none existent natural breasts, lots and lots of problems with face structure and bone structure, from jaw lines that become wider to wrists that become thicker, trust me i know what im talking about, then again everyone is free to 
> 'build' their body, even females...
> 
> females dont need more than clen , t3-t4 and phentermine, majority of females just need a good mild diuretic. 
> females today use testosterone and gh lol thats why they dont look like females anymore!


the op posted about using GH. this does not induce male characteristics. test does, not gh

----------


## dec11

> mighty1....you didn't see my question and am interested in your response. *Remember,,,this post is about gh,* not gh and test...in your reply to dec11, it seems to me that these sides are more related to test...I have never read that gh gives gals a large clit..test yes, gh no. Looking forward to your response to my post menopausaul question. Thanks.


exactly, mighty one you really need to be careful about what you post, i have seen alot of inaccurate info from you. you need to know what your talking about and/or read posts more carefully

----------


## dec11

> Will the new fibers continue to remain "forever" waiting to blow up and explode forever and ever? Or does HGH eventually leave the body? and if so, how long does this take? 
> I have heard it takes test about 3 weeks to leave the system. Does HGH ever leave? And if so, how long? especially after 6 months of dosing.


you are basically just upping the levels of it present in your system over a short period of time, so once levels drop off after discontinuing you will go back to your natural production (hopefully). half live is stated as 20-30mins, so its really an 'of the moment' drug rather than a built up amount in your system

----------


## SlimmerMe

> you are basically just upping the levels of it present in your system over a short period of time, so once levels drop off after discontinuing you will go back to your natural production (hopefully). half live is stated as 20-30mins, so its really an 'of the moment' drug rather than a built up amount in your system


Thank you DEC, I appreciate this. So this is not a lifetime "fibers waiting to explode!"

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 4-5 iu for a gal is high. reason i say it is because most guys dont even use it, and very serious competetive BBS such as Tom Prince and Craig Titus both grew on 6iu of gh into PRO level, and you saw how they looked, yes AAS got to be there for the new fibers to blow up, but even with no AAS, if you got tendency to build muscle fast and you have those MANY new fibers you added with 5iu gh a day, and you add LOTS of new fibers, then you will grow and get thicker. it may not happen very fast if not on AAS but any stimulation your body will have in future will make it explode, the new fibers remain there just waiting to blow up, any sports, any activity with weights, they will grow and mature. for women it is a big no no unless want to compete.
> 
> *lean growth will always happen, even with gh only, especially at doses of 4iu on a girl, it may not show on the scale, but it will show on the mesurments, and you will appear larger*, just like when you see fitness girls and to a lesser degree figure girls walking around and you have to take a second look...some of them weigh no more than 130-145 but look large, something in their body doesnt belong on a female. it gives the wow factor on a female, its the hgh.
> 
> why would a woman need over 1-1.5 iu of gh a day unless trying to become a fitness girl or BB is beyond me, but many do it lol



Thanks for the reply. I haven't had this effect, yet. I look thinner but the scale isn't showing a big difference. I am wanting to lean out...not compete. I do lift, about 3 hours a week, but am a cardio gal.

----------


## dec11

> Thank you DEC, I appreciate this. So this is not a lifetime "fibers waiting to explode!"


im no expert, but i doubt that very much, would be hard to detect lol

----------


## mighty1

for some reason it wont let me reply w/ quote but this is @girlgymrat,

it is all dose dependent, some damage at doses over 15 iu a day can not be undo, you just transform yourself as in change your genetic structure, you can see it very well on greg kovacs the once large and thick BB that now remained ...well...large and twisted, many more examples.

specifically to your question: @ the doses you take there is a winow of 6-12 months where all the growth will happen and the new fiber will be there. ofcourse if you stop training or become lazy or quit and just did nothing....those new fibers will go away faster and closer to the 6 months, if you train regularly and are not on AAS, it will also reduce in number within 12 months past gh therapy, again dose dependent, and with some people they NEVER go away, especially with higher doses, those people are genetically changed for-ever, see LEE PRIEST. the reason i bring men examples is because majority of women are still smart enough to not go high doses and yes i consider 5iu very high dose for a female.

----------


## mighty1

@dec
this is what i make a living of, this is all i do 24/7. im never wrong.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> for some reason it wont let me reply w/ quote but this is @girlgymrat,
> 
> it is all dose dependent, some damage at doses over 15 iu a day can not be undo, you just transform yourself as in change your genetic structure, you can see it very well on greg kovacs the once large and thick BB that now remained ...well...large and twisted, many more examples.
> 
> specifically to your question: @ the doses you take there is a winow of 6-12 months where all the growth will happen and the new fiber will be there. ofcourse *if you stop training or become lazy or quit and just did nothing....those new fibers will go away faster and closer to the 6 months,* if you train regularly and are not on AAS, it will also reduce in number within 12 months past gh therapy, again dose dependent, and with some people they NEVER go away, epecially with higher doses, those people are genetically changed for ever, see LEE PRIEST. the reason i bring men examples is because women are still smart enough to not go high doses and yes i consider 5iu very high dose for a female.


maybe a hammock? by the sea....

----------


## SlimmerMe

> @dec
> this is what i make a living of, this is all i do 24/7. im never wrong.


now...you have me CURIOUS!! please elaborate, Mighty. Don't leave us dangling. I need to know this before I start packing my small carry-on for the jungle.

----------


## mighty1

lol curious about what? i make my living off BB, not gay for pay lol, but actual BB. what im saying here is not a guess work because it was all done on many BBS and most importantly on myself, so i can tell you the exact hands on information, some like it and some dont, but thats just how gh works. legit gh. that doesnt mean you are going to look like dave palumbo lol because you are talking about very high doses inorder to get to body disformia like dave has, but even at 5iu especially girls...need to be careful, gh is a magic hormone, it is all what they say it is, maybe even a little more, it should be treated with utmost respect because it's the only hormone that can take a poodle and make it into a pitball -composition wise- and with AAS into one hellofa pitball lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Mighty1 ...i checked out photos of priest and kovacs...and I think they were taking alot of gear...ALOT of supplements and at extremely high dosages...extremely high. 

I am considering lowering my dosage to 3 and everyday...21 iu weekly. so from 4 on 5/2, I will be up by 1 for the week. Not sure that you would agree.....your comments are welcome!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Mighty, well.. all I can say is that I sure am glad my gut told me not to take 3 units of pharma which my doc wanted for me to do ...along with the test....and he still insist that I messed up by not listening to him...

----------


## mighty1

ofcoure they were taking a lot of gear, around 5-10 grams of total gear lol but still they are males not females. it is really up to you what you take very hard to recommend anything without seeing picture of before and during but even then you may be able to pull 3iu for short durations and look great, its all an individual taste anyways

anyways, let me tell you one story i had with a state competitor, he was in 09 at his best shape of his life, large, thick, tight, 3dimentional, very lean yet very full and round at the right places aka delts...and square at the right place aka torso-abdominal-midsection area, very sharp physiqe from a guy that had average genetics to start with

he was ofcoure on gh, before cycles and sometimes during cycles, then his financial situation got worse and he stopped the gh. 7 months passed by, he went to grow again like he used to inorder to compete and he was going absolutely insane infont of me, no matter what he took, he took exactly same products, to the t, he was lacking the quality and widness and tightness he had when was on gh, like part of his body got smaller as in surface, he weighted the same, he looked very good, but he just couldnt duplicate his past condition and size, he tried to up the dose of AAS, same drugs, best quality available for BBS, he tried to double the doses of tren , eq, test, mast, nothing...he was just stuck with less large version of his former self, and the guy was pounding weight, was very serious about BB, was OCD about it, and was crying to me over it, i told him you can forget about looking as wide and as sculpted and as full and as lean with the same skin look without the gh, he told me no ill do it without gh, he took 3 times the does lol, nada, stuck, 
i put him on 5iu of gh for 2 months... 

after 60 days he surpassed his past condition, widness, and was larger than ever, 60 days 5iu of gh 

do you know any other drug that can widen you as a result of adding muscle fibers onto your frame? make you a new person? this drug is highly important when it comes to lean size, some BBS under 30 can still pull it without, but any bodybuilder who gets to age 32 and doesnt go on gh, can kiss his BB goodbye, infact they all go on way before in the early 20s, unless youre lee priest, jay cutler, etc they went on in the teens!

----------


## dec11

> @dec
> this is what i make a living of, this is all i do 24/7. im never wrong.


then why do you make claims such as, 300mg test wont do anything bar increase energy and libido? i gain very well off 250mg test pw and thats after alot of higher dose cycles. and according to you it takes at least 500mg of 'real' testosterone to achieve anything, whatever 'real' means? proof is in the pudding otherwise your just another muppet with internet access. your info is too inaccurate to be coming from someone with any status in this

----------


## dec11

> ofcoure they were taking a lot of gear, around 5-10 grams of total gear lol but still they are males not females. it is really up to you what you take very hard to recommend anything without seeing picture of before and during but even then you may be able to pull 3iu for short durations and look great, its all an individual taste anyways
> 
> anyways, let me tell you one story i had with a state competitor, he was in 09 at his best shape of his life, large, thick, tight, 3dimentional, very lean yet very full and round at the right places aka delts...and square at the right place aka torso-abdominal-midsection area, very sharp physiqe from a guy that had average genetics to start with
> 
> he was ofcoure on gh, before cycles and sometimes during cycles, then his financial situation got worse and he stopped the gh. 7 months passed by, he went to grow again like he used to inorder to compete and he was going absolutely insane infont of me, no matter what he took, he took exactly same products, to the t, he was lacking the quality and widness and tightness he had when was on gh, like part of his body got smaller as in surface, he weighted the same, he looked very good, but he just couldnt duplicate his past condition and size, he tried to up the dose of AAS, same drugs, best quality available for BBS, he tried to double the doses of tren , eq, test, mast, nothing...he was just stuck with less large version of his former self, and the guy was pounding weight, was very serious about BB, was OCD about it, and was crying to me over it, i told him you can forget about looking as wide and as sculpted and as full and as lean with the same skin look without the gh, he told me no ill do it without gh, he took 3 times the does lol, nada, stuck, 
> i put him on 5iu of gh for 2 months... 
> 
> after 60 days he surpassed his past condition, widness, and was larger than ever, 60 days 5iu of gh 
> 
> do you know any other drug that can widen you as a result of adding muscle fibers onto your frame? make you a new person? this drug is highly important when it comes to lean size, some BBS under 30 can still pull it without, *but any bodybuilder who gets to age 32 and doesnt go on gh, can kiss his BB goodbye*, infact they all go on way before in the early 20s, unless youre lee priest, jay cutler, etc they went on in the teens!


rubbish!!! i know guys in their 40's who are in fantastic shape without using gh

----------


## mighty1

as an EXPERIENCED BB you dont gain on 250mg of test. you dont gain on 300mg of test. you may gain on 300mg of prop 100 100 100 along with base of 900mg of sustanon a week 300 300 300 or base of 500mg of enanthate .

you may gain on first cycle a 10lb on 250mg of legit test, but that aint no BB, come on now, there is a big difference between having your peepee hard and looking at porn all day or doing your girl more often as a result of more test in blood, than growing and blowing your muscle and or new muscle if done with hgh,

what you gain from 250mg of test is hard dick, you gain hrt which is therapy for guys who need more energy and little more muscle bloofiness, it is just the way it is, if you could gain out of it then we wouldnt have pros on 5 grams total drugs on a regular basis, and many amatuers at the exact same level of doses

it is very easy to see im the real deal, i dont have to think much about what i write because i DO it on a regular basis. but to be honest with you, it doesnt matter what one thinks, at the end they all get to my conclusions, even the 'heaviest nay sayers'

----------


## mighty1

> rubbish!!! i know guys in their 40's who are in fantastic shape without using gh



you dont know them well enough lol
i never said you cant train without gh, what i said is that every 40 year old on gh and aas will wipe the floor upside down and downside up with any 40 year old that is only on aas, ANY ONE. you c a n n o t win against what gh does to delts and torso, you just look twice the man you used to be on roids, volume wise, ask any BB they will admit it to your face if they know you well and open about their drug use, no one is, but maybe youll find few in your neck of the woods.

----------


## dec11

> as an EXPERIENCED BB you dont gain on 250mg of test. you dont gain on 300mg of test. you may gain on 300mg of prop 100 100 100 along with base of 900mg of sustanon a week 300 300 300 or base of 500mg of enanthate .
> 
> you may gain on first cycle a 10lb on 250mg of legit test, but that aint no BB, come on now, there is a big difference between having your peepee hard and looking at porn all day or doing your girl more often as a result of more test in blood, than growing and blowing your muscle and or new muscle if done with hgh,
> 
> what you gain from 250mg of test is hard dick, you gain hrt which is therapy for guys who need more energy and little more muscle bloofiness, it is just the way it is, if you could gain out of it then we wouldnt have pros on 5 grams total drugs on a regular basis, and many amatuers at the exact same level of doses
> 
> it is very easy to see im the real deal, i dont have to think much about what i write because i DO it on a regular basis. but to be honest with you, it doesnt matter what one thinks, at the end they all get to my conclusions, even the 'heaviest nay sayers'


yeah, im pretty sure that none of us here are pros mate, what you are doing is encouraging abuse instead of use. i have 15yrs competitive plifting experience, i know how my body works. i have made more gains on 250mg test than 800mg test due to the fact that other shitty variables didnt get in the way, that the high doses caused. if you are that experienced you should know that its more than the drug that counts. what a vain statement, easy to see your the real deal, how exactly??? theres at least 10 members on here id turn to for advice, you aint one of them.

----------


## dec11

> you dont know them well enough lol
> i never said you cant train without gh, what i said is that every 40 year old on gh and aas will wipe the floor upside down and downside up with any 40 year old that is only on aas, ANY ONE. you c a n n o t win against what gh does to delts and torso, you just look twice the man you used to be on roids, volume wise, ask any BB they will admit it to your face if they know you well and open about their drug use, no one is, but maybe youll find few *in your neck of the woods*.


and how would you know that?

----------


## layeazy

that was a great read enjoyed the debate my previous thoughts on HGH was that small doses would make a woman look leaner and tighter not overally bigger that would really suck.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^^ your avy is a fine example! LOL!

----------


## mighty1

> yeah, im pretty sure that none of us here are pros mate, what you are doing is encouraging abuse instead of use. i have 15yrs competitive plifting experience, i know how my body works. i have made more gains on 250mg test than 800mg test due to the fact that other shitty variables didnt get in the way, that the high doses caused. if you are that experienced you should know that its more than the drug that counts. what a vain statement, easy to see your the real deal, how exactly??? theres at least 10 members on here id turn to for advice, you aint one of them.


actually quite a few of us are pros and what does it matter? i dont care if you listen to my advice or not, but i have the right to state it especially since im HIGHLY experienced. 

to correct your BS: drugs are THE MOST IMPORTANT FACTOR IN BB PHYSIQE. from quality to doses and inbetween way more important than wether you do flat bench press or incline, or wether you eat super clean or not, i can tell by just reading what you write that you never tasted bodybuilding at any level above local. the sad thing is that even locals use of drugs is high now days

the shitty variable you talk about dont change the fact that 200mg is not 800mg and the gains will not be as good. period. the reason you most likley got stuck is because you tried 1000mg without gh and your production of gh either was in the shits or you were not on syntethic gh before hand or while on it so your body couldnt use the grams inorder to blow up the new muscle fiber gh creates. the end.

there are 3 variables that will determine your sucess in BB:
1. your source
2. your ability to buy enough of what you need
3. your response to what you buy

everything else comes after since without what i wrote you have NO BODYBUILDER!

IT IS 98% DRUGS AND GENETIC RESPONSE TO DRUGS WHEN IT COMES TO BB. THIS IS THE ONE MOST COMMON THING TO ALL BODYBUILDERS. wake up buddy.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

yeah, this post got muched up with hgh and steroids ....here is my take away...anti-aging 1 - 2 ius...leaning out...diet, exercise and hgh. ramp up to 2.5 or 3 ius and make adjustments from there. I am no feather weight, so I started at 4 iu 5/2 off...and am now considering 3 ius every day for 6 -9 months. hope you find this helpful...

----------


## gymfu

Ok, I was under the impression that small doses would aid in fat loss and not gaining muscle? I know It takes high doses for guys to gain muscle in hgh. I could be wrong but the male characteristics/sides were from AAS use not hgh.

----------


## SlimmerMe

gymfu... see what happened with your question? we got on a roll yesterday!
anyway, the reason hgh helps with fat loss is because hgh creates more muscle cells which then creates more lean mass which then burns more fat but remember this: lean does not mean skinny. Lean and skinny are 2 different things. Lean as opposed to fat. Not lean as in smaller and skinnier. 

As far a hgh giving male characteristics, this would more than likely be in high doses. Meaning "man hands" with the bloat and perhaps a more broader overall look which again, BB's want.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

gymfu...hgh builds lean muscle which takes more energy thus burn fat. hgh is really not a fat burner..but that is the result as long as diet and exercise are in play. alot of the other posts were about steroids , and abuse of steroids and maybe even abuse of hgh. 

I initally retained a ton of water...but that went away after a few weeks. If your gf is under 30, she shouldn't be taking hgh anyway, cuz she still has enough naturally. There are other weight loss supplements that she may wish to look into.

----------


## BG

My wife ran and loved 1 iu ed. She went up to 1.5 for a while but the numbness in her hands would not subside. She could train like and animal, recover great and had to permanent side effects.

----------


## layeazy

agreed slimmerme my avy in a great example of hgh with some test lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

[QUOTE=BG;5444718]My wife ran and loved 1 iu ed. She went up to 1.5 for a while but the numbness in her hands would not subside. She could train like and animal, recover great and had to permanent side effects.[/QUOTE

BG. Your disclaimer is hilarious!

----------


## gymfu

I thought hgh burned fat because it blocks cortisol? Is this not true?

----------


## MACHINE5150

women react well to HGH.. I saw this thing on Discovery Channel about this town in South America where a bunch of Nazis moved to after the war.. anyways, like a third of them are twins.. something to do with some Nazi experiment or something, but it turned out that some doctor discovered years ago that women with high HGH levels are extremely more likely to have twins.. i think it was IGF-1 to be specific..

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I thought hgh burned fat because it blocks cortisol? Is this not true?


gymfu..check out this post by redbaron...the information you seek is found about a page in...it is a good read. 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...light=redbaron

----------


## VMAAG

> any fitness girl you see, look closer, they have no more femininity, hair extentions, acrylac nails, severe clitoral issues, period problems, none existent natural breasts, lots and lots of problems with face structure and bone structure, from jaw lines that become wider to wrists that become thicker, trust me i know what im talking about, then again everyone is free to 
> 'build' their body, even females...
> 
> females dont need more than clen , t3-t4 and phentermine, majority of females just need a good mild diuretic. 
> females today use testosterone and gh lol thats why they dont look like females anymore!


I use Test everyday as I have been for more than 5 years now and I'm as feminine as they come.

----------


## Skills

Great for girls, especially their skin. 1iu for 50 kg. Adjust accordingly.

----------


## michprnt

is that daily? i'm just really reading this info, since i am needing to do this on my own, i use to be able to afford going to the dr. and i just did what he said, don't remember what the dose was or anything, it was a daily thing he had me do, but i don't know the dose, but i must say i felt soooo good, and lost tone of weight! now i do need to do something, because i'm back where i was before the dr., i need to find one can purchase, and find how much to take. so i'm working on that now!! i really need to do something

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ if are referring to the post above yours re: 1 unit? yes daily

----------


## michprnt

yes thanks!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> yes thanks!!!


you are welcome. Keep in mind you can start lower though and ramp up so remember this when ordering as you could very well start out at .25 to .50 and go up from there if you want to do so by taking your time since this is for long term

----------


## wandnancy91

It is but natural for women to have lesser dosage than men.

----------

